# Star's saving for a Gastric Band thread!



## starbucks101

Hi Girls :flower:

Hope everyone is doing OK! I am hoping to use this thread as abit of a blog/journal... 

I am FAT, and I really struggle to do anything about it.. Whilst I know the difference between good and bad foods etc... I grew up watching my mums own awful relationship with food & eating disorders that I just don't know how to deal with food. I was never good enough for my Bio Dad and constantly rejected by him & ended up with my own eating disorders over the years. 

I either eat to much or dont eat at all & ive been through counselling and on meds and god possibly every diet in the world lol and never manage to find a diet that works with me. Some pretty crappy stuff has happened in my past too. 

Sooo.... I've decided I am going to have a gastric band :thumbup: It may seem drastic to some but I have exaughsted all options and ended up even heavier! 

I am not "fat" enough to get one on the NHS or have any of the other aliments you need to qualify... So I will have to go private, Although I can easily afford the repayments on the finance I cant get it due to an ex screwing me over and f*cking my credit file! :growlmad: 

So instead I will have to save for one, I have found the company I will use and I will be going abroad to have it done at the cost of £4895 so I reckon to include ferries over there etc i need to save £5k! 

I have no idea how long its going to take to save £5k but I'll get there in the end. 

So starting from this morning as Day 1 I have just transfered £2.64 into my brand new empty ISA so... 

£2.64 down £4998.36 to go! :happydance:


----------



## jeanettekaren

I have had a gastric band for over 5 years. Have you considered using Dr Chris De Bruyne in Belgium. He is just over £2500 I think and comes highly recommended. I am a member of a weight loss surgery website and know at least 30 people who have had bands put in by him with brilliant results.

Good luck with the saving, I'm still paying mine off!! :blush:


----------



## starbucks101

I had looked at the europesurgey website but i found it made me very uneasy! The £4895 includes:
_
Pre-operative consultation and assessment tests (in UK) 
Surgeon & Anaesthetist fees
Hospital Accommodation
Welcome Pack & Patient Surgery Guide 
3 years aftercare -U nlimited Gastric Band adjustments for 2 years, 3 adjustments in the third year
24 - hr Emergency Helpline 
Weekly calls/emails for the first eight weeks, monthly thereafter and quarterly in the second year 
Regular contact with the bariatric nurse at your closest aftercare venue (phone, email and/or face to face)
One-to-one review appointments with the bariatric nurse at your nearest aftercare venue
Monthly support groups 
Behaviour modification tools - how to get the best out of your surgery 
Access to fitness advisors 
Access to cosmetic surgeon specialising in body contouring after weight loss 
A WLS representative to accompany you whilst in Brussels. 
Arrangement of your hotel, travel and taxi transfers in Brussels. _

With the 3 years aftercare included its probably one of the cheapest around, I think you have to pay £100 a change with Dr Chris De Bruyne & it looks like they've upped the price to £3500 now :(


----------



## Tsia

I had GASTRIC BAND IN MARCH 2006. 

I had it done in the UK. as back then I didnt know to get it abroad. I paid £8k after selling my house when we moved counties. BEST THING I EVER DID!!

I lost 10 stone over the follwing 2 years.. 
then had skin hanging removal ops by a very good belgian surgeon that my sister used for her Tummy Tuck for:
arm lifts, 
thigh lifts, 
2 x breast uplifts
breast implants
liposuction at an area that was bulging out on the bottom of my spine even though I was only 7.5 stone .. and then miraculously fell preggers whilst waiting for the date of my tummy tuck!.. so ?TT? went on hold, had my baby boy.. and 4 weeks ago i was able to have my TT on the NHS!
now 2010.. its 4 years from the very first op.. the band.. and I am happier now than I ever was. totally transformed woman. look 15 years younger too!
(from what i have been told) :)

I AM HAVING THE BAND ADJUSTED ON WEDNESDAY.. BACK TO 2.9ml.. as before my TT i had 2.7ml restriction in so i could hold down medication from my op. unfortunately.. I have put on about a stone in the process.. so getting it sorted again. lol

My sister had a g band.. it slipped cos she worked against it eating all the stuff she wasnt supposed to in the first year like pasta, dry chicken and stodgy bread. 
she had it re- placed but within 8 months it slipped again. 
she had it removed 10 months ago and now weighs 13 stone again. 
Shes attacking her savings to have the gastric 'sleeve' fitted on may 12th. 
hope this time she works with it!


----------



## starbucks101

Yer ive seen your pics Tsia! 

Once ive lost some about 5stone i can get a boob job on the NHS would you believe lol! So that will be next after the band! 

I know the band will save my life I just got to save up to get it done! Its never easy lol!


----------



## starbucks101

Weighed in this morning and i've lost another 2lbs :) really pleased its not much but if its coming off rather than on im happy!


----------



## buttonnose82

do you mind me asking where you are thinking of getting it done?

just my mum is looking into it as has had 2 quotes for places in the UK and they are between £8500 & £9500


----------



## starbucks101

https://www.wlsgroup.co.uk/ I was on a weight loss surgery forum and these were recommended over and over!


----------

